# Show Betta in Disguise -- Tribal's Betta Journal



## TribalElephant (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello everyone. I thought I'd take a shot at making a journal. I love interacting with everyone and seeing betta photos so I thought I'd share some of my Rex I bought Rex from a petsmart, I just thought that title would be cute consider what a beautiful betta he is. His fins are HUGE I mean just as long as they can be. They're so beautiful although I'm not sure how symmetrical. When Rex first came home with me, he gave off the impression of being kind of a grumpy brat. However he was stressed and I dont know about you guys but I'm definitely a 'grumpy brat' when I get stressed ha ha! So I don't blame him. After getting used to being home Rex is full of color.. although I'm not sure what color he is, he's beautiful nonetheless. His cup said he was a Twin Tail Halfmoon Betta. But I'm not so
sure about the twin tail. I can't decide if it's an actual separation or if it's a rip in the cadual. Either way he's definitely tugging on my heart strings. He is probably the most curious betta I have ever owned. He loved to swim up and say hello and he'll sit and stare at you for several minutes at a time. It's adorable. And he's such a ham. He loves to take photos and poses very nicely for me, always glaring out his fins, but never his gills. He isn't very aggressive at all. But the little guy sure does love feeding time ha ha! Well anyway. Here's Rex:


----------



## TribalElephant (Jan 8, 2016)

My iPhone doesn't allow me to add photo attachments to the original post for some reason. But anyway here's Rex


----------



## TribalElephant (Jan 8, 2016)

Better Photos of Rex are on the way


----------



## TribalElephant (Jan 8, 2016)

I apologize for the quality of the photos. Every time I upload they are required to be resized


----------



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

He's gorgeous. His dorsal is HUUUGE. He seems to be biting his caudal though


----------



## TribalElephant (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm glad you can see that! If there's a way I'll have to see what I can do about helping him to stop biting those fins!


----------



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

You can add more plants and maybe baffle the filter and turn the brightness down. Some bettas do it for no reason at all which is absurdly annoying and they'll keep at those gorgeous fins. Make sure to keep the water clean and add a bit of AQ salt just so that fin rot doesn't occur because that usually kicks in after if the water isn't clean bettas bite their fins


----------



## TribalElephant (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm actually going to buy plants tomorrow so that's great. I'll definitely get the salt. Thank you.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Rex IS gorgeous! Wowza! So is your blue betta, hyun! Such a rich color.


----------



## TribalElephant (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you Betta Splendid! Just an update I hope everyone had a GREAT new year!! I finally got some plants for Rex's tank and everything is settled in nicely. I also got some ghost shrimp for cleaning purposes and a little Nerite snail. I'm super excited and love watching the tank come to life. I know Rex is happy about it. He can't stop swimming around investigating plants.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

He does have the body shape of a double tail and the beautiful dorsal


----------



## TribalElephant (Jan 8, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> He does have the body shape of a double tail and the beautiful dorsal


Thank you Mystic! I envy your bettas and expertise! You're definitely a role model so the compliment on Rex means a lot! Thank you!!


----------

